# [2013] Marriott Platinums to receive United Silver status



## sb2313 (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice bonus perk that is being announced today
http://m.usatoday.com/article/news/2513161


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 15, 2013)

It is nice, but unfortunately it seems the Marriott benefits that a United elite will get are much greater than the United benefits that a Marriott platinum will get.  United upgrades for Silver elites sound good but in reality are very difficult to get due to lack of availability.

Thanks for posting this announcement.


----------



## janej (Jul 15, 2013)

I love that.  How can I link my accounts?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, I agree but I think its limited to a small targeted population of customers from both United and Marriott.

Marriott Rewards Platinum Elite members who spend 75 nights a year are already top tier elite on United and other Airlines.

Those who are above silver status on United are already elite members at Marriott, Starwood, Hilton, etc.

So in summary this partnership offers very limited benefits.

FT


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 15, 2013)

_Starting in August, all rewards members will receive 20% more value when converting Marriott points into United miles and a 10% bonus for United miles when they book Marriott Rewards travel packages._

This is a nice little added value.


----------



## janej (Jul 15, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Yes, I agree but I think its limited to a small targeted population of customers from both United and Marriott.
> 
> Marriott Rewards Platinum Elite members who spend 75 nights a year are already top tier elite on United and other Airlines.
> 
> ...



I am not sure what you mean by targeted customer. Is the offer only valid for targeted customer or only a small amount of people would benefit.    I have Marriott Platinum status, but no status with United.   My husband is United Gold but no Marriott status.   It is a nice offer for both of us when one of us travels alone.

Still waiting to figure out how to link the accounts.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 15, 2013)

janej said:


> I am not sure what you mean by targeted customer. Is the offer only valid for targeted customer or only a small amount of people would benefit.    I have Marriott Platinum status, but no status with United.   My husband is United Gold but no Marriott status.   It is a nice offer for both of us when one of us travels alone.
> 
> Still waiting to figure out how to link the accounts.



Sounds like you are one of the targeted customers who can benefit from the program. Enjoy.

My point was that most elite travelers will already be part of these loyalty schemes to some extent so what I gather they are looking for is a cross section of customers to provide reciprocal benefits.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 15, 2013)

If you didn't get an invite to join the MegaBonus summer package it could be that an IT problem didn't reach you. Here's the FlyerTalk thread on it...you can call and get registered.  I just called and they are back dating it for me to May.

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/marr...6-summer-2013-megabonus-unexpected-bonus.html


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 15, 2013)

If you have the Chase Marriott VISA it's fairly easy to accumulate Elite Nights without doing the amount of travel that earns you status with the airlines.  We're MR Plat but only Don has status with AA and that's more due to his business travel (which usually doesn't entail qualifying Marriott hotel use.)  I think this is a nice little perk that quite a few of us can enjoy.

I wonder how much the reinstated AA/Marriott relationship provided incentive for United to offer this.  Presumably United picked up some business in the interim and will probably lose some of that now as MR Members go back to AA.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 15, 2013)

I know after just having a very nice experience with United NY-LAX in 757 coach which were almost as good as AA 757 1st class I really like the offering. 

I'm pretty excited about the economy plus offering, the priority boarding and the 10% bonus miles on the travel packages.

I was trying to pad my UA miles to get to Maui 1st class for the family in 2014 but now thinking economy plus with 5" extra legroom which I didn't have on my recent trip but was still comfortable, priority boarding which is so important for getting carry-on luggage spots and the bonus miles Maui in coach will be quite doable.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 15, 2013)

This is a big deal for me.  I hate United, but because they dominate Dulles airport I'm forced into flying them often.  This gives me a lot of simple perks that make up for some of the lousy customer service.  Economy Plus and a free checked bag are nice to get for being Platinum.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 15, 2013)

I completed my registration.


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 15, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I completed my registration.



I just did now that I'm home from work- quite painless and ill take the silver benefits such as priority access for security as ill take any help I can get flying united out of ORD to Hilton head.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice!  I'm a Marriott Platinum, but I don't currently fly United.  I am a lifetime Platinum with American.  If I had Silver status with United, I would consider it more.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 15, 2013)

This is really going to water down Marriott Gold status and impact Plats too. Literally adding thousands and thousands. Lounges have been more and more crowded each year. MR Plat. members only getting MP Silver is not quite a fair trade. Should have gotten Gold.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 16, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Yes, I agree but I think its limited to a small targeted population of customers from both United and Marriott.
> 
> Marriott Rewards Platinum Elite members who spend 75 nights a year are already top tier elite on United and other Airlines.
> 
> ...



There are LOTS of people who have Marriott platinum status and no status on United.  My wife and I are two of them.  Our older son is another.  And many United higher level elites have no more than silver status with Marriott.  Most Marriott Platinums probably have some status on some airline, and most higher level elites on United probably have some status with some hotel chain.  But this will benefit a lot of people.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 16, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> This is really going to water down Marriott Gold status and impact Plats too. Literally adding thousands and thousands. Lounges have been more and more crowded each year. MR Plat. members only getting MP Silver is not quite a fair trade. Should have gotten Gold.



I agree completely.


----------



## golf4hrs (Jul 16, 2013)

*Registration*



janej said:


> I love that.  How can I link my accounts?



If you have Marriott Platinum status, click on: https://mr.userewards.com/rewardsplus/.  It takes 7-10 days to activate as a Premier Silver.  

The benefits are:
Complimentary access to Economy Plus at check-in (when available);
Complimentary Premier Upgrades (when available); 
Premier Access(SM) priority airport services;
One complimentary standard checked bag (50 lbs.);
25% Premier bonus award miles on United flights

If you are United Airlines Global Services, Premier 1K, Premier Platinum or Premier Gold Mileage Plus member, click on: https://secure.unitedmileageplus.com/reg/MarriottStatusMatch.jsp.  You can then enjoy complimentary Marriott Rewards Gold Elite status and benefits which usually takes 50-74 nights to qualify.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the links, golf4hrs.


----------



## sparty (Jul 16, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> I agree completely.




I agree too.


----------



## JPrisco (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for this info!  
JP


----------



## dunwu (Jul 16, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> This is really going to water down Marriott Gold status and impact Plats too. Literally adding thousands and thousands. Lounges have been more and more crowded each year. MR Plat. members only getting MP Silver is not quite a fair trade. Should have gotten Gold.



In terms of benefits, I think
UA GS/1k/plat>MR PP/plat>UA Gold>MR Gold>UA Silver>MR Silver
So it's pretty hard to find a absolutely fair trade. Someone have to get the short end of the stick. This time, unfortunately, is Marriott elites.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 16, 2013)

Does anyone know if the benefits can be accessed with flights that have already been purchased?  I try to avoid US, United, AA and Delta as much as I can as they truly are dreadful airlines however we're stuck with internal United flights from Chicago to Salt Lake City in a couple of weeks and we'd like to see if we can get some benefits out of being platinum.

*******Scrap the last, we're flying US!********


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 16, 2013)

I am a Marriott Platinum member but no status on United.

I try to avoid United even though I fly out of Chicago -  and fly American or Southwest instead.

Having status in United will definitely make me give it a chance. Not my first choice, but I will at least look. 

I agree about the Marriott Platinum members getting the shorter end of this stick.


----------



## dunwu (Jul 16, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> Does anyone know if the benefits can be accessed with flights that have already been purchased?



Yes, just add your silver MP# to your existing reservation (you can do it online or by calling UA CS).


----------



## alchook (Jul 16, 2013)

As far as I can tell, the only real advantage to silver status on United is getting a free checked bag.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jul 16, 2013)

I've never flown United (that I remember) and don't usually have UA as an option to fly.   

So are there any reasons for me to open a UA MileagePlus Premier Silver status account?


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 16, 2013)

dunwu said:


> In terms of benefits, I think
> UA GS/1k/plat>MR PP/plat>UA Gold>MR Gold>UA Silver>MR Silver
> So it's pretty hard to find a absolutely fair trade. Someone have to get the short end of the stick. *This time, unfortunately, is Marriott elites*.



I guess its the last sentence I take exception with.....  It seems like that happens most times.


----------



## rpgriego (Jul 17, 2013)

This is a GREAT deal for both UA flyers AND MR members! I can't complain about the FREE checked bag. And now I'll get complimentary upgrades just like my buddy! My buddy just told me I'll love the benefits of Premiere Access Travel Services. 

Since I'm highly loyal to AA, I love being able to convert my UA miles one-for-one into MRPs! Quite often UA has GREAT Hawaii airfares!

WAY TO GO Marriott Rewards!

Hopefully, in 2014 this deal will be with AA!


----------



## flyboy0681 (Jul 17, 2013)

This doesn't come as welcome news to all of us that have worked hard at earning Elite status in the Marriott program. I have spent years on the road and away from my family and really sacrificed to get the status that I have. Now any Tom, Dick or Harry in the United program can get the same privileges as me and if they happen to be directly in front of me checking in, they may garner the last room upgrade given out that day.

Doesn't seem fair to me and others that worked hard to get the status that we earned one night at a time. Further proof that Marriott is watering down the program.


----------



## rpgriego (Jul 17, 2013)

flyboy0681 said:


> This doesn't come as welcome news to all of us that have worked hard at earning Elite status in the Marriott program. I have spent years on the road and away from my family and really sacrificed to get the status that I have. Now any Tom, Dick or Harry in the United program can get the same privileges as me and if they happen to be directly in front of me checking in, they may garner the last room upgrade given out that day.
> 
> Doesn't seem fair to me and others that worked hard to get the status that we earned one night at a time. Further proof that Marriott is watering down the program.



I hear what you're saying, but the UA benefits ROCK for MRewards Platinum members. Especially if you're a UA flyer, but lack the flights to gain a preferred UA status. 

This is how MRewards needs to continue improving it's program.


----------



## alchook (Jul 17, 2013)

rpgriego said:


> I hear what you're saying, but the UA benefits ROCK for MRewards Platinum members. Especially if you're a UA flyer, but lack the flights to gain a preferred UA status.
> 
> This is how MRewards needs to continue improving it's program.



I don't know that they ROCK. When you could buy low cost upgrades it was a great benefit. Now they have so many upper-tier elite members that getting an upgrade is pretty rare, or at least that's what my friends have told me. 

Until recently you could get an automatic upgrade to Economy Plus when you bought a coach ticket, which was nice, but they've eliminated that as well.

About the only thing I can see of value is the free checked bag, though you can get that with a United credit card.


----------



## rpgriego (Jul 17, 2013)

alchook said:


> I don't know that they ROCK. When you could buy low cost upgrades it was a great benefit. Now they have so many upper-tier elite members that getting an upgrade is pretty rare, or at least that's what my friends have told me.
> 
> Until recently you could get an automatic upgrade to Economy Plus when you bought a coach ticket, which was nice, but they've eliminated that as well.
> 
> About the only thing I can see of value is the free checked bag, though you can get that with a United credit card.



So the Economy Plus seating benefit for Premiere Gold status at time of booking was mis-stated in the press release? As well as the ability to confirm complimentary premiere upgrades, as early as, 48 hours? 

Of course, both require seat availability. I have two buds who swear by UA and take advantage of both. That said, they book early and/or call 48 hours in advance. And they're not even MVC owners. I guess everyone knows, plan ahead or get what's left. 

I find the ability to skip the WAY TOO LONG check-in, luggage check-in and Security lines via the Premiere status lines AMAZING.

The first checked bag savings of $25 immediately adds up when you don't have to pay the UA credit card's annual fee!

To achieve UA Gold status in 2015 [corrected]
50,000 Premiere qualifying miles will need to be flown
OR
60 Premiere qualifying segments
AND
$5,000 Premiere qualifying dollars

I'm loyal to AA, except when UA beats AA's NYC or HNL airfares, so this reciprocal agreement ROCKS for me!

Seriously, it should of been with AA! lol...


----------



## Nickfromct (Jul 17, 2013)

Got my silver UA status today. Will do a status match with Delta to get status for some flights I have in September.


----------



## tiel (Jul 17, 2013)

rpgriego said:


> So the Economy Plus seating benefit for Premiere Gold status at time of booking was mis-stated in the press release? As well as the ability to confirm complimentary premiere upgrades, as early as, 48 hours?
> 
> Of course, both require seat availability. I have two buds who swear by UA and take advantage of both. That said, they book early and/or call 48 hours in advance. And they're not even MVC owners. I guess everyone knows, plan ahead or get what's left.
> 
> ...



The UA status given is SILVER, not gold.  So the benefits are more limited.  Still think there a few nice perks, though.  We had no status with UA at all before this.


----------



## alchook (Jul 17, 2013)

tiel said:


> The UA status given is SILVER, not gold.  So the benefits are more limited.  Still think there a few nice perks, though.  We had no status with UA at all before this.



Gold is the new silver.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 17, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Nice!  I'm a Marriott Platinum, but I don't currently fly United.  I am a lifetime Platinum with American.  If I had Silver status with United, I would consider it more.



You get more benefits as a lifetime Platinum with American than Silver on United.

This promotion is good for folks who travel very little (less than 25K miles/year).


----------



## rpgriego (Jul 17, 2013)

tiel said:


> The UA status given is SILVER, not gold.  So the benefits are more limited.  Still think there a few nice perks, though.  We had no status with UA at all before this.



[2:49P post incorrectly detailed Gold status]
In that case...
Complimentary access to Economy Plus is at check-in NOT at booking.
Complimentary Premiere Upgrades confirmation is on day of departure NOT 48 hours from departure. 

To achieve UA Silver status in 2015
25,000 Premiere qualifying miles will need to be flown
OR
30 Premiere qualifying segments
AND
$2, 500 Premiere qualifying dollars

That said, I hardly fly UA so these potential benefits are still a nice perk. 

At least you get a guaranteed express lines and first bag for FREE without having to pay for a UA credit card.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 17, 2013)

US Airways silver is the best silver out there IMHO. 48 hour upgrades. Premium seating, check in, security etc.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 17, 2013)

rpgriego said:


> In that case...
> Complimentary access to Economy Plus is at check-in NOT at booking.
> Complimentary Premiere Upgrades confirmation is on day of departure NOT 48 hours from departure.
> 
> ...



There are def. benefits, but the UA folks getting gold with MR are getting many more. It takes 50 nights to earn gold. Thats approx $3500-$5000 spend/year with Marriott. ($3500 if you have the MR visa and get 15 nights head start.) I figured $100/night.


----------



## Nickfromct (Jul 17, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> US Airways silver is the best silver out there IMHO. 48 hour upgrades. Premium seating, check in, security etc.



I would definitely agree. My wife has the US silver and been flying to Fort Lauderdale a lot and has been upgraded to first class about 75% of the time.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 17, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Nice!  I'm a Marriott Platinum, but I don't currently fly United.  I am a lifetime Platinum with American.  If I had Silver status with United, I would consider it more.





FractionalTraveler said:


> You get more benefits as a lifetime Platinum with American than Silver on United.


Right, and I'll continue to prefer American, but I won't be averse to flying United with Silver status, especially if I catch a great fare.


----------



## larryallen (Jul 17, 2013)

I only fly United 2 or 3 times a year but nice to get a little perk anyway!


----------



## rpgriego (Jul 18, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Right, and I'll continue to prefer American, but I won't be averse to flying United with Silver status, especially if I catch a great fare.



Summed up nicely!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 18, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Right, and I'll continue to prefer American, but I won't be averse to flying United with Silver status, especially if I catch a great fare.



Does AA has the personal video screens in coach yet? Those really add to the enjoyment of a flight for us. We just went cross country and found the flight flew by as we watched the videos.


----------



## dunwu (Jul 18, 2013)

*UA silver vs. MR gold, IMHO*

My post on flyertalk, for those who are quite upset about the change
*Benefits in order of MY preference:*
UA silver
1. E+ (upgrade is almost impossible even for gold, so E+ is life saver now);
2. No or reduced award change fee
3. trumps some 1Ks on upgrade list if in Y/B fare
4. premier line (good in non-hub city)
5. free bag

MR gold
1. upgrade (success rate is dropping now)
2. lounge 
3. free internet

When travel alone, I actually prefer UA silver over MR gold. When on vacation with family, normally in first class, MR gold is nicer.

*How hard to get:*
UA silver
25k miles or 30 segments AND $2,500+ in tickets
credit card doesn't give me my top3 preference

MR gold
50 nights
OR RC credit card with $195 annual fee ($395-$200 reimbursement). sorry for those who earn gold hard way.

Comments
1. If no status in both program, I would have picked UA silver in a heartbeat, and applied the CC for MR gold.
2. For those Marriott protester, you should have done it when Marriott give free gold status to CC holders. Coz at that moment, Marriott already set gold as an entry level status.
3. This change might be good for some MR Plat. IF those threat to quick actually keep promise, and IF FT population represents general public. Coz there will be much less Plat. in the coming year


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 18, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Marriott Rewards Platinum Elite members who spend 75 nights a year are already top tier elite on United and other Airlines.



I haven't had elite status on an airline in about 15 years. I almost always make Marriott Platinum. I'm forced to fly the cheapest airline for every trip, so I fly most of them once a year and that's about it. 

Sheila


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 18, 2013)

sfwilshire said:


> I haven't had elite status on an airline in about 15 years. I almost always make Marriott Platinum. I'm forced to fly the cheapest airline for every trip, so I fly most of them once a year and that's about it.
> 
> Sheila



The program is good for you. Many folks achieve the status without spending the 75 nights on a paid hotel stay.  Those that do are frequent travelers and already have some sort of status with the airlines.

FT


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 18, 2013)

I signed up yesterday, but only fly United about once every five years. Maybe I'll get a free bag check out of it if something comes up soon enough.

Sheila


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 18, 2013)

Great for people that don't have status.  Sucks for people who already earned the status the hard way -- all it does is dilute the tier upgrade (E+, First) benefits.

I'm an AA Lifetime Plat.  I'd be pissed if something like this occurred on AA.  It's simply not fair to those who earned the status and are now faced with more people competing for the same upgrade benefits in their status tier.  My mom is one of those who earns UA silver the hard way every year -- now she is competing with additional Marriott plat members.

Only when frequent fliers start to complain and defect to other airlines will they start to change this thinking back.  That's why AA changed the lifetime gold and platinum rules a few years back -- too many people were attaining the lifetime tiers.

-ryan


----------



## jeepie (Jul 18, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> ...now she is competing with additional Marriott gold members.
> -ryan


Not disputing the sentiment, but I believe you may have meant to refer to Marriott platinum members? Cheers.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 18, 2013)

jeepie said:


> Not disputing the sentiment, but I believe you may have meant to refer to Marriott platinum members? Cheers.



Yes, thanks -- I've made the change.

-ryan


----------



## hcarman (Jul 18, 2013)

We used to have Silver Elite Status with Continental.  We found it to be very valuable as we got upgrades about 50-75% of the time - and many times it was 24 hours or more prior to flight.  We also used to be able to book "premium seats" at time of ticket purchase - such as seats in the first rows and exit rows.  Ever since United and Continental merged, it seems the Silver status is becoming less and less of a benefit.  It got to the point where we never got upgrades.  Also, "premium seats" can only be obtained at check in time.  Now I am seeing that to obtain Silver status in 2014 you not only have a mileage or segment requirement, but you have to have spent a certain amount of money on tickets?  Also, used to get two checked bags free - now just one.

While it may be just as hard to obtain Silver Status with United as it is to obtain Gold Status with Marriott, I do believe that Marriott treats their Gold customers with a lot more respect than United treats their Silver customers.  Gold members at Marriott now receive most of the same benefits as Platinum members - very few differences except bonus points and guaranteed availability.  However, it has become clear that United does not value the Silver customers as much as Continental once did, since they have been stripping the benefits.  There is a huge difference between benefits of Silver United status and that of Gold or Platinum.  My two cents worth.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 18, 2013)

This is good news. DW will hit MR Platinum this year for the first time, so it will be a cool perk, though only through Jan 2014 for now. Hopefully they renew it. She already has the Explorer Card, so already gets the free bag for up to two passengers, though it does carry the $95 fee. Though it will be tough to maintain Platinum, so the benefit will be short lived.


----------



## jin (Jul 18, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> This is good news. DW will hit MR Platinum this year for the first time, so it will be a cool perk, though only through Jan 2014 for now. Hopefully they renew it. She already has the Explorer Card, so already gets the free bag for up to two passengers, though it does carry the $95 fee. Though it will be tough to maintain Platinum, so the benefit will be short lived.



Last time I tried to use my united credit card and silver status for 2 free bags, I was told by two different agents United will only honor one or the other for the first free bag, and the second bag would be $25 despite having 2 different ways to get a free bag...:annoyed:


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 18, 2013)

jin said:


> Last time I tried to use my united credit card and silver status for 2 free bags, I was told by two different agents United will only honor one or the other for the first free bag, and the second bag would be $25 despite having 2 different ways to get a free bag...:annoyed:



Guess that it makes sense. We don't travel with more than one bag each, so it really shouldn't be an issue, but it would be cool to have if we had others traveling with us since we could have got three bags free had they piggy backed the offers.


----------



## alchook (Jul 18, 2013)

jin said:


> Last time I tried to use my united credit card and silver status for 2 free bags, I was told by two different agents United will only honor one or the other for the first free bag, and the second bag would be $25 despite having 2 different ways to get a free bag...:annoyed:



Actually, I think the second bag is $35.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 19, 2013)

My United Silver status already shows up.  I signed up for the program the day it became available.

Two points I would make:

1) Some people are saying that most frequent travelers who have one would already have the other.  While there are definitely some, that's not always the case.  There are multiple airlines and multiple hotel chains, so the odds are pretty good that most frequent travelers have picked a DIFFERENT combination of hotel and airline, or that they aren't loyal to just one airline or hotel chain.

2) Many are concerned about the dilution.  I think it will be FAR less than everyone is worried about.  Many MR perks (extra points, breakfast, free Internet, lounge access, etc.) won't be affected by dilution at all.  Upgrades would be the only big one, and even then I suspect it'll only have a minimal affect.

Think about it.  If this program increases the active elite membership by 10% (unlikely, IMHO) and those new members travel (on average) about half as much as current elites (and I think it will be much less than that), that' going to be a 5% dilution.  So if a hotel had 20 elites staying with it on a given night, it would instead have 21.  Is that really going to make a difference?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 19, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> My United Silver status already shows up.  I signed up for the program the day it became available.
> 
> Two points I would make:
> 
> ...



I think the dilution comes from folks who can become MR PLT and don't spend a single day at a hotel which is actually paid for by the guest.

Additionally, getting United Silver status for not flying a single segment can be viewed as a dilution of the program by members who actually fly and pay to make that status. 

American had the same issue years back when someone could achieve lifetime status and get benefits based upon bonuses and credit card charges.

Now with the new Million Miler program you have to actually fly and pay for those miles to get the status.  Many were grandfathered in before the program changed last year.

FT


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 19, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I think the dilution comes from folks who can become MR PLT and don't spend a single day at a hotel which is actually paid for by the guest.
> 
> Additionally, getting United Silver status for not flying a single segment can be viewed as a dilution of the program by members who actually fly and pay to make that status.
> 
> ...


Those types of things aren't new.  You can get MR PLT several ways right now, without spending a single night in the hotel -- timeshare purchase, CC spending, scheduling 8 meetings (for as little as $100 each), etc.  You can get airline status similarly.  I think the AmEx Platinum card gives you status a lot of places.  I got in on the lifetime status at American before the change, earning hundreds of thousands of miles in a short period of time.

All of their loyalty programs have evolved.  They used to be designed to reward you for being loyal to their company.  Now, they're used to reward you for doing things that earn them money.  Make no mistake, the loyalty programs earn a tremendous amount of money from credit cards and partnership programs.

Like timeshares, you have to adjust with the changes.  If you get into a mindset where it's just not like it used to be, every change will be a negative.  If, instead, you search out new ways to take advantage of the changes, you'll get much more out of it.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 19, 2013)

dunwu said:


> My post on flyertalk, for those who are quite upset about the change
> *Benefits in order of MY preference:*
> UA silver
> 1. E+ (upgrade is almost impossible even for gold, so E+ is life saver now);
> ...



Correction to your statement.   Economy Plus is extremely easy to get for Premier Gold members.  I always fly in Economy Plus and have never failed to get it and I fly a lot to and from Hawaii.

Regarding this policy, I am very happy that Marriott owners are not getting Premier Gold status.  That would severely dilute benefits for other Premier Gold Members.

I love Premier Gold status.   
1) always get Economy Plus
2) get 3 free bags
3) early boarding and Gold line security check at many airports
4) upgrade to first class about 30% of the time.
5) 50% bonus on actual flight miles.
6) Award travel for non-companion guests (e.g. my son) get free check bags.
7) free entry into international Premier lounge (free food and drinks).
8) special seat availability for saver awards for Gold and above
9) standard awards on any available seat

I am a million miler, so I don't need to qualify every year and my spouse is also automatically a Premier Gold.   I LOVE UNITED.


----------



## rpgriego (Jul 19, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Like timeshares, you have to adjust with the changes.  If you get into a mindset where it's just not like it used to be, every change will be a negative.  If, instead, you search out new ways to take advantage of the changes, you'll get much more out of it.



hmmm.... I think this is an UNreasonable request. lol...

A lot of posts remind me of  my grandfather, remember when...   when I bought this...  what do you mean they can change THEIR program's terms...   I'm consulting with my attorney...   I know better than [insert name of corporation] research and/or trend analysis... 

His best line...
You're way to young to know. Now do what I said...


----------



## Steve A (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a UA credit card so I get one free bag and two free passes to the UA lounge. I am platinum this year for Marriott, but I doubt I will get in next year. Will it goes from year to year or if you are platinum now for Marriott will you keep your UA silver? The upgraded seating would be the benefit I'm most interested in.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 19, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Additionally, getting United Silver status for not flying a single segment can be viewed as a dilution of the program by members who actually fly and pay to make that status.
> 
> American had the same issue years back when someone could achieve lifetime status and get benefits based upon bonuses and credit card charges.
> 
> ...



I too was grandfathered in to AA (and am thankful for that) as a Lifetime Plat.  

The problem I have with any status comping program like the Marriott one is that it impacts members of higher elite tiers as well for upgrades.  As a former frequent business traveler, I was always making last minute changes to itineraries.  Therefore, I wasn't always trying to upgrade within my tier window.  Often times, for a change made within less than 24 hours of flight, I'm fighting with the lowest tier (in UA's case, silver) for upgrade benefits.  Since the upgrades are processed by flight operations within that prior 24 hour window based on the current seat inventor, frequent fliers in higher tiers making changes are also impacted by the dilution of lower tiers.  It's even worse with E+ on high demand routes -- I won't go there.

Anyway, I'm venting here.  I'll get off the soapbox.

-ryan


----------



## hillsk (Jul 21, 2013)

*Upgrades if flying on award tickets?*

My husband now is United Silver Premier because of Marriott Platinum status.  We already have award ticket reservations for Cancun in October.  Does the new Silver Premier status do anything for us when flying on award tickets (coach)?  Just curious as to how that works.  Do we wait till airport checkin to find out if we are upgraded or do we have to request before flighttime?  Thanks for any clarification anyone can provide.  For what it's worth, we also have United credit cards if that makes any difference.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Jan 3, 2014)

*Marriott Platinums to receive United Silver status*

Registered for this promo when announced; received no confirmation of change in United status.  Re-registered again in Dec 2013; again no confirmation of status and United account not showing change in status.  Called Marriott and told everything is handled by United.  Called United and first told that everything is handled by Marriott.  Asked to speak to a United supervisor who said there must be a glitch with their registration system because he couldn't see any record of either registration attempt.  Was also told that United has suspended the promo and is re-evaluating and not certain when or if the registration window would be opened again to MRP Platinum  mbrs (I'm guessing that they determined too many were benefiting from the promo).  I wonder if Marriott has suspended Mileage Plus mbrs from registering for Marriott Gold status.

Unfortunate for us... we have United flights next weekend and were looking for possible upgrade to Economy Plus seats and complimentary 1st bag.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 3, 2014)

TravlinDuo said:


> Registered for this promo when announced; received no confirmation of change in United status.  Re-registered again in Dec 2013; again no confirmation of status and United account not showing change in status.  Called Marriott and told everything is handled by United.  Called United and first told that everything is handled by Marriott.  Asked to speak to a United supervisor who said there must be a glitch with their registration system because he couldn't see any record of either registration attempt.  Was also told that United has suspended the promo and is re-evaluating and not certain when or if the registration window would be opened again to MRP Platinum  mbrs (I'm guessing that they determined too many were benefiting from the promo).  I wonder if Marriott has suspended Mileage Plus mbrs from registering for Marriott Gold status.
> 
> Unfortunate for us... we have United flights next weekend and were looking for possible upgrade to Economy Plus seats and complimentary 1st bag.



This message appears on the Marriott webpage when looking up more information on the RewardsPlus program.



> Enjoy RewardsPlus in 2014 from Marriott Rewards® and MileagePlus®
> Marriott Rewards and MileagePlus are excited to announce that we will extend the RewardsPlus program in 2014. You can continue to enjoy the travel partnership that gives you double the benefits—from Premier® perks when you fly to Elite benefits when you stay.



Though when you click a learn more link, this message appears.



> Thank you for your interest in RewardsPlus. We are currently in the process of reviewing qualification records for the 2014 RewardsPlus program and will resume registrations for the 2014 program soon.
> 
> Though registration for the 2014 RewardsPlus program will be closed for period of time, you can still enjoy the other benefits of RewardsPlus, such as saving 20% when you convert your Marriott Rewards points into MileagePlus miles and the option for MileagePlus Premier members to convert miles into Marriott Rewards points.



Perhaps when you tried to register in December it was during the lull when they weren't officially taking registrations. Perhaps try again now?


----------



## TravlinDuo (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll try again early next week and report back on what occurs.


----------



## kjd (Jan 4, 2014)

Just registered and received a reply that it would take ten days for it to appear in my United MP account.  We'll see it that happens.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 4, 2014)

I must have had my head in the sand because I'm just seeing this now.  Thanks to golfer4hrs for posting the links and to the OP for starting this thread.

I registered on the Marriott site since I'm Lifetime Platinum there BUT the last 4 digits on my   United account didn't match my United frequent flier card.  I called the number they listed and when Continental merged with United, they used the Continental numbers instead of the United so that was the last 4 digits of my Continental account.  Again, my head in the sand as I did not realize this was the case!  Posting in case some of you are in the same situation.  I don't fly United that often as I'm Lifetime Medallion with Delta and United has booted me and delayed me more than any other airline.  However, being elevated to silver will get me a new card with the old Continental number.  I'm happy for that and the free checked bag.  That saves at least $50 a trip as I always check a bag.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 4, 2014)

I linked my accounts when it was first announced, and my status has been upgraded to Silver on United.  I received my Silver packet recently, too.  (I'm Platinum with Marriott.)


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 6, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> I linked my accounts when it was first announced, and my status has been upgraded to Silver on United.  I received my Silver packet recently, too.  (I'm Platinum with Marriott.)



Same here. I don't fly United very often, but when I did in December, the agent told me at check-in that Silver members no longer got a free bag. I questioned that because I had just checked the website the day prior and it mentioned that benefit. He said it had changed in the last couple of weeks, but then he couldn't figure out how to charge me for the bag. I had another problem with the reservation, so it might be related to that. I can't recall if they charged me for the bag coming home. I don't think they did.

Sheila


----------



## IuLiKa (Jan 7, 2014)

I took advantage of this last year. In the welcome packet they had an offer for 55K miles if you get the Explorer card. I already booked my award ticket to Europe for April this year, it was only 60K miles. I was surprised to see that you could still get award tickets so low to Europe. 
Compared to Delta it's pretty good. Same destination on Delta was 102K miles and an overnight. I have not been able to use any miles on Delta for the flights that I need in the past couple of years. 
So I am pretty happy. Now, I am not sure if my Marriott Premier will extend next year and what will happen to the United status..


----------



## mav (Jan 8, 2014)

hillsk said:


> My husband now is United Silver Premier because of Marriott Platinum status.  We already have award ticket reservations for Cancun in October.  Does the new Silver Premier status do anything for us when flying on award tickets (coach)?  Just curious as to how that works.  Do we wait till airport checkin to find out if we are upgraded or do we have to request before flighttime?  Thanks for any clarification anyone can provide.  For what it's worth, we also have United credit cards if that makes any difference.



   I am not really much help, but this has been my experience in  the past year and a half or 2. Before the merger with Continental we almost always received upgrades in the USA and Mexico, after the merger NEVER.. We have been Platinum then  1k  now for about 6 months, and  on MOST flights there are empty seats in business class, and economy appears to be PACKED . The seats stay empty . The thing that baffles me is that when we get to the gate about 5 minutes before  take off , the line for boarding group 2 is JAMMED! but we are in boarding group 1 so no problem. The other lines not so many in them. This past Monday we flew from Chicago to Mexico , were in Business class,  FIVE seats were vacant . Economy appeared to be packed. Boarding group 2 was loaded. I said to my DH , I can't hardly believe there weren't people in group 2 that should have been upgraded. What is United doing??   I am glad I am not Silver or Gold at the moment. With gold we never got upgraded EVER after merger. Seems STRANGE!!!  What's up United???  As I say most of the flights I am on there is at least 1 or 2 empty seats in business and full in economy. I always try to notice this because when I was Silver and Gold after the merger and never upgraded I had a feeling this was going on. Now I am seeing this.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Jan 18, 2014)

Wanted to report back that United status has been upgraded to Silver.  As with another person, United had the old Continental number.  Spoke to a United service rep and he took care of whatever needed to be done to link the Marriott & United accounts.  Both of us were told to now use the old Continental numbers as the United numbers have been deactivated; all miles in both United accounts were moved to our old Continental accounts.  Seems strange to be using Continental account numbers.... but as long as it works, no complaints!

We took advantage of the upgrade to Economy Plus seats and no luggage fees in our trip to MFC on Jan 12; looking to be successful with upgrades on return flight on Jan 19.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 18, 2014)

TravlinDuo said:


> Wanted to report back that United status has been upgraded to Silver.  As with another person, United had the old Continental number.  Spoke to a United service rep and he took care of whatever needed to be done to link the Marriott & United accounts.  Both of us were told to now use the old Continental numbers as the United numbers have been deactivated; all miles in both United accounts were moved to our old Continental accounts.  Seems strange to be using Continental account numbers.... but as long as it works, no complaints!
> 
> We took advantage of the upgrade to Economy Plus seats and no luggage fees in our trip to MFC on Jan 12; looking to be successful with upgrades on return flight on Jan 19.



When United and Continental merged, they ended up using the Continental OnePass loyalty program along with the Continental reservation system, just renaming it to MileagePlus. So that is why you would still be using the Continental number? The Continental OnePass number format was two letters plus 6 numbers where the old United number was just 11 numbers. All MileagePlus numbers are now two letters followed by six numbers.


----------



## hillsk (Jan 23, 2014)

*Confused about United Premier Silver*

My husband is Marriott Platinum Elite Status.  Last year, 2013, Plat Elites were awarded with MileagePlus Premier Silver status.  Prior to that, my husband's United account info showed him as Star Alliance Silver. Then it changed to reflect Premier Silver.

Since he has Marriott Platinum Elite status again for 2014, I'm wondering why his United account info only shows Star Alliance Silver and not Premier Silver.  I called the United Premier Priority Desk and they told me he was Premier Silver on their end.  It still doesn't show on our end, even though I just updated the pin, user ID and password.  

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## dualrated2 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine says Star Alliance Silver but to the right of that is a little banner type thing that says Premier Silver Member.


----------



## hillsk (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you so much.  I didn't even see that little banner.  Different from how it was displayed last year, but I'm good with this.  You're a gem.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 23, 2014)

dualrated2 said:


> Mine says Star Alliance Silver but to the right of that is a little banner type thing that says Premier Silver Member.



Thanks for that info; mine has it but I'd never have noticed it if you'd not posted this.


----------



## Wally3433 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have already avoided (4) baggage charges, and received a first class upgrade last week (without even asking - they waitlist you automatically).

Huge perk.  Love it.


----------



## alchook (Jan 28, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> I have already avoided (4) baggage charges, and received a first class upgrade last week (without even asking - they waitlist you automatically).
> 
> Huge perk.  Love it.



I've yet to be upgraded.

But once I did make it to number 28 on the upgrade list!


----------



## gblotter (Feb 24, 2014)

sfwilshire said:


> I don't fly United very often, but when I did in December, the agent told me at check-in that Silver members no longer got a free bag. I questioned that because I had just checked the website the day prior and it mentioned that benefit. He said it had changed in the last couple of weeks, but then he couldn't figure out how to charge me for the bag.


The agent was wrong.

MileagePlus Premier Silver benefits are listed here:

https://mr.userewards.com/rewardsplus/detail.htm

The MileagePlus Premier Silver benefits include:

* One complimentary standard checked bag (50 lbs.)


----------



## gblotter (Feb 25, 2014)

I signed up yesterday, and today I am listed as a "Premier Silver Member" on my United Airlines MileagePlus account.

I noticed that one benefit of this joint program is:  "All MileagePlus Premier members can convert their MileagePlus miles into Marriott Rewards points at a 1:1 ratio, up to 50,000 miles per year."

I am very infrequent flier on United Airlines.  I have a small number of MileagePlus miles (approx 11,000) with little hope of substantially increasing the balance in the foreseeable future.

Would it be advisable for me to transfer these United MileagePlus miles over to Marriott Rewards points?  I realize that a 1:1 conversion isn't very good, but I can't really use this small number of miles in any other meaningful way.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 25, 2014)

gblotter said:


> I am very infrequent flier on United Airlines.  I have a small number of MileagePlus miles (approx 11,000) with little hope of substantially increasing the balance in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Would it be advisable for me to transfer these United MileagePlus miles over to Marriott Rewards points?  I realize that a 1:1 conversion isn't very good, but I can't really use this small number of miles in any other meaningful way.


Yes, better to use them than let them expire or further devalue. 


Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunk (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks to sb2313 for posting this info last year and to TravlinDuo for resurrecting the post recently.  I was able to get United Silver status.  As a result, I was upgraded to first class in a February flight from Belize City to HPN.  It was like a Seinfeld episode.  While I was in first class with complimentary drink, eating a meal served on top of a linen "tray" cloth with metal utensils and a real wine glass, my wife was in coach where they had no food of any kind (not even snacks) and all kind of other problems.


----------



## mav (Mar 13, 2014)

Bunk said:


> Thanks to sb2313 for posting this info last year and to TravlinDuo for resurrecting the post recently.  I was able to get United Silver status.  As a result, I was upgraded to first class in a February flight from Belize City to HPN.  It was like a Seinfeld episode.  While I was in first class with complimentary drink, eating a meal served on top of a linen "tray" cloth with metal utensils and a real wine glass, my wife was in coach where they had no food of any kind (not even snacks) and all kind of other problems.



Oh my! I saw that episode and it was hilarious!  I hope your wife's flight wasn't like that. If so you owe her bigtime


----------



## wvacations (Dec 1, 2014)

Has anyone heard if Marriott Rewards is going to continue the benifit of UAL silver status to Platinum members. There is no mention of this benifit on either Web page (Marriott Reward or UAL Mileage Plus) .


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 2, 2014)

wvacations said:


> Has anyone heard if Marriott Rewards is going to continue the benifit of UAL silver status to Platinum members. There is no mention of this benifit on either Web page (Marriott Reward or UAL Mileage Plus) .



wvacations, I moved your post to this ongoing thread.  I see you also posted to flyertalk, good idea, and a quick check of the related Marriott Rewards Insiders forum doesn't show a current update either.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 2, 2014)

There is absolutely a reference to it on the Rewards section.  Last item in the first column on the page.

https://www.marriott.com/rewards/member-benefits/platinum.mi



wvacations said:


> Has anyone heard if Marriott Rewards is going to continue the benifit of UAL silver status to Platinum members. There is no mention of this benifit on either Web page (Marriott Reward or UAL Mileage Plus) .


----------



## wvacations (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you for pointing out that page. I had not seen that before. I was 800 miles short of keeping silver. Looks like I will be able to retain MP silver.


----------



## Superchief (Dec 2, 2014)

Big Matt said:


> There is absolutely a reference to it on the Rewards section.  Last item in the first column on the page.
> 
> https://www.marriott.com/rewards/member-benefits/platinum.mi



Am I missing something? I don't see any reference to 2015. Here is the quote I read: Premier Silver status with RewardsPlus in 2013, your complimentary MileagePlus Premier Silver status has been automatically renewed for 2014.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 3, 2014)

I was simply pointing out that there is reference of it on the Marriott Rewards site.  I have no knowledge of whether they will update the language to say 2015 at some point or if it goes away.

I'd call Marriott Rewards if I were you.  



Superchief said:


> Am I missing something? I don't see any reference to 2015. Here is the quote I read: Premier Silver status with RewardsPlus in 2013, your complimentary MileagePlus Premier Silver status has been automatically renewed for 2014.


----------



## fleming4 (Jan 31, 2015)

I realized just last week that my United MileagePlus Premier Silver card expires 1/31/15 (today). I'm flying United on 2/2/15. I received no updated membership card from Marriott or United, so it looks like I'll be paying baggage fees for my February trip. I called Marriott Rewards on Jan 27, as soon as I realized my United status was expiring. The person on the phone said she did not know if the program was continuing. Actually, more correctly, she said she knew nothing about the program, but would find out and email me. So far, no email. The Marriott Rewards site (using link from prior post above) clearly says the program is continuing in 2015, but I'm mystified about how to get the United Mileage Plus Silver status card renewed. Has anyone else run into this problem or have any ideas how to resolve it? I suspect it is too late for my upcoming trip, darn it.


----------



## dualrated2 (Jan 31, 2015)

Go onto your United account and see if it's reflected there. Mine says Premier Silver Member on a little banner to the right of my name and member number. Same question came up last year.


----------



## fleming4 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion, Dualrated. As of today (Feb 1), the United Airlines website still shows me as Premier Silver even though my plastic card shows the status expired yesterday. Hopefully when we board tomorrow, there will be no baggage fee. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 1, 2015)

When you check in and you tell them how many bags you will check they will either try to charge you or they won't.  United is very good and asking for more money after your initial ticket is purchased.



fleming4 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Dualrated. As of today (Feb 1), the United Airlines website still shows me as Premier Silver even though my plastic card shows the status expired yesterday. Hopefully when we board tomorrow, there will be no baggage fee. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 8, 2015)

I had to reregister and the message said my silver standing was pending while they verify my continued Platinum Marriott status. I seldom fly United, but try to keep this going for the rare time that I might be forced to.

Thanks for the reminder to check.

Sheila


----------



## Former Cruiser (Feb 8, 2015)

I checked into this a week ago, but they said I didn't the status to qualify.  I tried again just now and it said, "Congratulations, based on your membership numbers: You qualify for RewardsPlus!"

I clicked on "Register" and the next page said, "Confirmation of your RewardsPlus registration is pending the authentication of your 2015 Platinum Elite status. Please visit united.com to review your United MileagePlus account starting 2/28/15 to confirm that you are eligible to receive Premier Silver status through RewardsPlus in 2015."  

Darn. When it said I didn't qualify I went ahead and booked our flight.  I could have gotten better seats.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 10, 2015)

Former Cruiser said:


> Darn. When it said I didn't qualify I went ahead and booked our flight.  I could have gotten better seats.



I always keep checking seat assignments right up until flight time, changing every time I see something more attractive. I usually fly alone, which makes it easier to switch, but keep checking on-line. 

Sheila


----------



## larryallen (Feb 10, 2015)

3 United flights since signing up for this benefit and 2 of the 3 I was upgraded to economy plus. Which is really worth it!  No first class yet.


----------

